# 2006 Yamaha 25 hp Manual tilt



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Need to replace bushings and clamp bracket bolt (threaded tube steering cable would pass thru) on 2006 Yamaha 25ESH. This a manual tilt tiller model. Have not seen much online about removing other than driving out with hammer after cutting it in half. Have applied penetrating oil to both sides by tilting left and right while motor sits on floor. . Have some surface rust on bolt and have bracket still moving but is stiff and noisy. Was also thinking of drilling and tapping some zerk grease fittings into bracket. Anyone help with tried and true methods would be appreciated.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Getting ready to put back together. Has anybody added a zerk fitting to existing grease access point where you use needle attachment.


----------

